# which hk 45acp



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a uspc9mm and like it a lot my favorite of all my handguns, but have been shooting my sons colt 1911 and like it somewhat, which hk model is close size wise to the 1911 and would be similar setup wise like my uspc? is the std usp close? i really dont need another compact model.
Mrsnipy


----------

